# Filling national visa from for Employment



## anupam57

Hi,

I am filling the national visa from for employment purpose. Everything is fine except few fields that I am not sure what to fill ?

The Form : http://www.india.diplo.de/contentblob/4416790/Daten/4777782/Antrag_National.pdf

Here are the questions --

Question 1:
Intended place of stay in Germany ?

As this point of time I do not have a visa, so do I still need to fill in a place where I intend to stay ? like area near by my working location ?

Question 2: 
Do you intend to maintain your permanent residence outside the Federal Republic of Germany? YES or NO

I have no idea what to fill. However, I all can say is that I intend to stay there for at least 4 years and then depending on circumstances I would think about maintaining/changing residency. 

Question 3:
Do family members intend to accompany you? YES or NO

My wife would accompany me but not immediately. May be 3 months after I arrive in Germany. So the answer would be YES or NO


Question 4:
Do you have health insurance that covers the Federal Republic of Germany?


My current health insurance does not cover insurance when abroad. So Do I need to buy an insurance before before applying for visa ?


I would request you to answer the questions sooner as my appointment is already scheduled on 25th March. 

BLC


----------



## beppi

1. The visa application will be processed by the local authority of the place you intend to live in, so it is required you fill this. If you change your mind and live elsewhere, it is possible, but the paperwork needs to be transferred and this will take time (weeks).
2. If you intend to keep the place of residence (apartment, house, etc.) in your home country, answer YES, otherwise NO.
3. I think the answer is YES in your case.
4. You need to get a health insurance that covers you in Germany (and fulfills German requirements, which generally means a German insurer). This is a requirement for getting a visa!


----------



## anupam57

Thanks beppi a lot for such a detailed answer. That would help a lot.


----------



## anupam57

1. The visa application will be processed by the local authority of the place you intend to live in, so it is required you fill this. If you change your mind and live elsewhere, it is possible, but the paperwork needs to be transferred and this will take time (weeks).

So I need to put the "area" with pin code in which I intend to live. No need lease a house upfront and give the exact address with visa application.

Another option -
Work Permit / Employment / National Visa application process details - Forum - Trust7
In the above mentioned forum one guy filled address of his company. And his visa process was smooth. Should I do the same ? Would that be advisable ? 

2. If you intend to keep the place of residence (apartment, house, etc.) in your home country, answer YES, otherwise NO.

I intend to keep the place of residence in my home country. I will fill NO. 

However, I am curious that filling how would filling YES or NO impact the application ?


3. I think the answer is YES in your case.


4. You need to get a health insurance that covers you in Germany (and fulfills German requirements, which generally means a German insurer). This is a requirement for getting a visa!

On the link below
http://www.india.diplo.de/contentblob/3137364/Daten/3961398/employment.pdf

It says that "In case of visa approval, you will be requested to present a travel health insurance..... "

Therefore, as per the content I can understand is that I need to buy a travel health insurance if visa approved.
So Would that be fine If I don't buy insurance now and buy when I am about to travel. Also, at this point of time I do not have travel date confirmed as it would depend on visa issuance date. So would that be possible to buy a travel health insurance without fixed dates ?

@beppi, I would be very helpful if you can provide these answers. My visa interview date is approaching quick. Please help


----------



## beppi

1. Yes, I think the address of the company is fine - but if you already know that you will live in a different town ("Gemeinde") it would be wiser to let them know now.
2. So you intend to lie here? I'm not sure that's a good idea.
But honestly, I don't know why they ask this and how it would affect your application.
4. If you take up residence in Germany, you are (compulsorily) covered by the German health insurance system from the day of your arrival, so I am confused about what you wrote. Are you sure this applies to you and not just to visit visa applications?


----------



## anupam57

1. Yes, I think the address of the company is fine - but if you already know that you will live in a different town ("Gemeinde") it would be wiser to let them know now.

I have not yet decided where I want to live in Berlin. Therefore, I am going to put my office address.

2. So you intend to lie here? I'm not sure that's a good idea.
But honestly, I don't know why they ask this and how it would affect your application.

I want to be very honest with my application. However, I am not sure whether I want to maintain of change my residency status down the line. At this point of time I am more inclined to keep my current country as my residency. I'll fill YES. 

I intend to keep the place of residence in my home country. I will fill NO. 
PS: Last message I put it "NO" by mistake. Apologies !! That should be YES


4. If you take up residence in Germany, you are (compulsorily) covered by the German health insurance system from the day of your arrival, so I am confused about what you wrote. Are you sure this applies to you and not just to visit visa applications?

All right, I'll ask again this question. Do I need to buy a health insurance before applying for visa ? If YES, then what should be insurance start and end date ? I am fine with buing a insurance if these dates are known. All the dates would depend on the employment visa issue date. So while applying visa I am not sure about the dates.

However, I am aware that I need to buy an travel health insurance from the day I reach there till I join my company. As the company would provide the health insurance afterwards.


----------



## sreekanthv_82

@anupam, travel health insurance is the prerequisite for getting your visa. You need to get a insurance cover based on the expected travel dates. I think it is possible to alter the dates later with the insurance company. My company does that whenever the travel dates are changed. Talking to the insurer may clear your doubts.


----------



## beppi

1. One Auslaenderamt is probably in charge of the whole of Berlin (please check this!), so any address within the city limits should work the same.
4. It is not your employer who provides health insurance, but you need to register (within three months after arrival) with a health insurer of your choice and you'll then be retroactively covered from the day of your arrival. From start of your employment onwards, your employer will give a co-payment of roughly half the premium. I don't see a need for any other (travel) health insurance, other than maybe for the trip until you reach German soil.
If the German embassy asks you for travel insurance, explain the above to them and ask them why you'd need more.
(This does not apply for visits to Germany without taking up residency - for those there is no local health insurance required or even possible, so a travel insurance is required.)


----------



## liju84

anupam57 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am filling the national visa from for employment purpose. Everything is fine except few fields that I am not sure what to fill ?
> 
> The Form : http://www.india.diplo.de/contentblob/4416790/Daten/4777782/Antrag_National.pdf
> 
> Here are the questions --
> 
> Question 1:
> Intended place of stay in Germany ?
> 
> As this point of time I do not have a visa, so do I still need to fill in a place where I intend to stay ? like area near by my working location ?
> 
> Question 2:
> Do you intend to maintain your permanent residence outside the Federal Republic of Germany? YES or NO
> 
> I have no idea what to fill. However, I all can say is that I intend to stay there for at least 4 years and then depending on circumstances I would think about maintaining/changing residency.
> 
> Question 3:
> Do family members intend to accompany you? YES or NO
> 
> My wife would accompany me but not immediately. May be 3 months after I arrive in Germany. So the answer would be YES or NO
> 
> 
> Question 4:
> Do you have health insurance that covers the Federal Republic of Germany?
> 
> 
> My current health insurance does not cover insurance when abroad. So Do I need to buy an insurance before before applying for visa ?
> 
> 
> I would request you to answer the questions sooner as my appointment is already scheduled on 25th March.
> 
> BLC




Question 1 Mention the place of your office, no need to mention any street number or post code or anything just the name of the place.

Question 2 I mentioned Yes,since i intend to maintain my Indian citizenship for the time being.

Question 3. Mention NO if you are not applying the dependent visa along with your application

Question 4.Mention No. Since you will be eligible to apply for Public insurance in Germany as part of your job offer. If you need you can apply for travel insurance but that is not mandatory.

Hope this helps!!..Oops didn't realise that you have the interview today!!


----------



## anupam57

@Beppi, Liju84 and sreekanthv_82 

Thanks a ton for the answers. I am done with visa interview. Now waiting for results. :fingerscrossed:

Here is what I filled or suggested.
Question 1:
Intended place of stay in Germany ?
Added company address

Question 2: 
Do you intend to maintain your permanent residence outside the Federal Republic of Germany? YES or NO

I agree with you guys. I want to maintain my current residency which is outside Germany. I filled YES.

Question 3:
Do family members intend to accompany you? YES or NO
My wife would accompany me but not immediately. May be 3 months after I arrive in Germany. So the answer would be YES or NO

Kept YES. I don't know how would that impact my application.

Question 4:
Do you have health insurance that covers the Federal Republic of Germany?
I filled NO. Anyways, I wasn't ask for the health insurance while visa application.


I appreciate your help. That helped me a lot. Keep it up guys. You are awesome.


----------



## sreekanthv_82

Good. All the best. Keep posted about the results.


----------



## ImtiazAli

anupam57 said:


> @Beppi, Liju84 and sreekanthv_82
> 
> Thanks a ton for the answers. I am done with visa interview. Now waiting for results. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Here is what I filled or suggested.
> Question 1:
> Intended place of stay in Germany ?
> Added company address
> 
> Question 2:
> Do you intend to maintain your permanent residence outside the Federal Republic of Germany? YES or NO
> 
> I agree with you guys. I want to maintain my current residency which is outside Germany. I filled YES.
> 
> Question 3:
> Do family members intend to accompany you? YES or NO
> My wife would accompany me but not immediately. May be 3 months after I arrive in Germany. So the answer would be YES or NO
> 
> Kept YES. I don't know how would that impact my application.
> 
> Question 4:
> Do you have health insurance that covers the Federal Republic of Germany?
> I filled NO. Anyways, I wasn't ask for the health insurance while visa application.
> 
> 
> I appreciate your help. That helped me a lot. Keep it up guys. You are awesome.


Hey Anupam,

Did your visa get through with this?


----------



## juliuspusic

*Help needed*

Hi,
Im julius from chennai,India.I got a job in germany and i've the offer letter too. i've almost filled all the details in my german national visa form except these;

1.what should i enter in the "Residence permit no " ??? shall i enter "Not applicable"??

2.Purpose of stay in the federal republic of germany??
Answer : Employment 
If applicable ; intended employment ???? what shall i enter??


----------



## juliuspusic

Hi,
Im julius from chennai,India.I got a job in germany and i've the offer letter too. i've almost filled all the details in my german national visa form except these;

1.what should i enter in the "Residence permit no " ??? shall i enter "Not applicable"??

2.Purpose of stay in the federal republic of germany??
Answer : Employment 
If applicable ; intended employment ???? what shall i enter??


----------



## simha.k

juliuspusic said:


> Hi,
> Im julius from chennai,India.I got a job in germany and i've the offer letter too. i've almost filled all the details in my german national visa form except these;
> 
> 1.what should i enter in the "Residence permit no " ??? shall i enter "Not applicable"??
> 
> 2.Purpose of stay in the federal republic of germany??
> Answer : Employment
> If applicable ; intended employment ???? what shall i enter??


 1> Residence permit - Not applicable if you are applying from India.
2>Mention your engineering department name... like... "Mechanical engineering" etc.


----------



## anujpundir

*Step by step process to file national visa (to apply blue card later)*

Hi All,

I got a job offer from a company in Germany and I need to apply for national visa from India (so that later I can file application for Blue card in Germany). My nearest embassy is Delhi. 
I did some research on how to apply for it but I have few doubts too. PFB steps which I know, let me know if I am missing anything. 

1. Book an appointment at Embassy, once I get ZAV-Zustimmung from my employer (a binding approval letter issued by the competent German labor Authorities).
2. Fill National visa forms - 2 copies
3. Passport original and copies
4. Curriculum vitae - One page only
5. Bachelor's degree copies
6. Job offer/ Contract letter from employer.
7. Declaration true information form.
8. Demand draft , I guess we can pay in cash too.Let me know if this is correct.
9. Fill Annexure: Employment visa form
10. Travel Health Insurance ?? DO I NEED THIS ON AN APPOINTMENT DAY?? I don't know my travel date yet. I will book the flight once i get the visa.
11. Health Insurance?? This will be provided by an employer right (After I join)? DO I NEED THIS TOO ON AN APPOINTMENT DAY??

and what else??

I am awaiting for your response. Thanks in advance.

References: 
1. checklist for employment visa (EU Blue Card) on india dipole de website


----------



## schathurangaj

I'm also going to Germany for employment. What did you fill for the following fields please? 
- What are your means of support in the Federal Republic of Germany?
- Has a formal declaration of commitment been completed?

Answer as soon as possible


----------



## Nononymous

schathurangaj said:


> I'm also going to Germany for employment. What did you fill for the following fields please?
> - What are your means of support in the Federal Republic of Germany?
> - Has a formal declaration of commitment been completed?
> 
> Answer as soon as possible


When precisely do you plan on going to Germany for employment?


----------



## schathurangaj

Contract starts on 1st of May. My embassy appointments got postponed due to these covid19 cases.


----------

